# How long do dwarves live?



## Turin (Jan 28, 2003)

I was wondering how long do dwarves live. I know they live over a hundred.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 28, 2003)

i heard generaly between 300 and 400 years


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 29, 2003)

About as long as men?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 29, 2003)

No, longer than men, even men with Westernese blood. As I try to come up with a more exact life expectancy for Dwarves, I can't remember any specific passage, but for whatever reason the number 200 keeps coming to mind.


----------



## Turin (Jan 29, 2003)

I know that they live over a hundred. Thanks


----------



## Mirabella (Jan 29, 2003)

In TFOTR, Dain is described as being old at 250. In the appendices at the end of TROTK, he is said to have reached a great age. Looks like the average life expectancy of dwarves is 200 years.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 29, 2003)

Dwarves average from 150-250 years of age. But of course there are exceptions to every rule. Dwalin for instance lived to the extaordinary age of 340.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 29, 2003)

Dwarvish Mortality
Though they live much longer than Men (usually around 250 years), Dwarves are mortal creatures. What happens after their death, though, is a mystery. The Elves have said that the Dwarves return to the stone from which they were made, but the Dwarves have a different belief.
According to Dwarvish tradition, they are gathered by Mahal (their name for Aulë) in a part of the Halls of Mandos set aside for them. After the end of the World and the Last Battle, they say, they will aid Aulë in the rebuilding of Arda. 


there ya go, thats 100% fact for ya!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 30, 2003)

From somewhere I remember that 250 was a very respectable age for a Dwarf to reach, and therefore an approximate limit to their life. As always, there are exceptions to the rule.


----------

